# Fehlermeldung Automation License Manager



## Juergena (9 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

beim Aufruf des License Manager von Siemens bekomme ich in letzter Zeit immer die Fehlermeldung:

   Automation License Manager
  ---------------------------
  Das Protokollieren in der Datenbank auf Rechner XXXXXXXX ist momentan ausser Betrieb.

  Die Daten werden in die folgende Textdatei abgelegt:

              C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Siemens\Automation\Automation License Manager\logging\almlog_2009-07-09.csv



  Hinweise über den Datenbank Fehler könnten in der Ereignisanzeige des betroffenen Rechners (siehe Windows-Hilfe) zu finden sein.



  Nach Behebung des Fehlers wird die Textdatei beim Rechnerneustart automatisch in die Datenbank importiert.


Die Ereignisanzeige zeigt lediglich im Automation License Manager die Meldung OnPowerEvent: 0x0000000A. an.


Kann damit jemand etwas anfangen?



Gruß

Juergen


----------

